

Show HN: My 10yo's First Text Adventure  - shawndumas
https://github.com/shawndumas/adventure.lua/blob/master/theTenthFreighter.lua

======
Turing_Machine
Cool! If he turns out to be more interested in the story than coding from
scratch, you might want to have a look at Inform7: <http://www.inform-
fiction.org/I7/Welcome.html> It lets you save the generated game in several
different formats, all of which have free players for multiple platforms.

~~~
shawndumas
Thank you very much.

It's installed on his computer already. But he's not allowed to use it until
he finishes making another adventure for his client (8yo sister).

The purpose was to motivate him to learn Sublime-Text, bash, git, project
management, and Lua.

The pay off is his own iPad...

------
shawndumas
Mom did spelling and grammar, dad (me) did the adventure engine and helped
with coding (via sublime text snippets).

It's his story, puzzles, and he did the vast majority of the coding.

